# Phoenix, Arizona OIS man brandishing firearm and knife.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

As Val would say "Play stupid games, win stupid prizes"






Phoenix, Arizona — The Phoenix Police Department released a Critical Incident Briefing (CIB) video that includes audio, visuals and information related to an officer-involved shooting (OIS) which occurred on April 3, 2021 in the area of 75th Avenue and Indian School Road. This incident started around 8:00pm, when an adult male suspect, later identified as 26-year-old Jose Arenas, threatened multiple people with a handgun and attempted to rob them. Patrol officers from the Maryvale Precinct and a police helicopter were nearby when 9-1-1 began receiving calls about Arenas pointing a handgun at multiple people. When officers arrived, they searched the area and located Arenas outside a nearby restaurant, where he was pointing a gun at a family in a car, and at the police helicopter. 

Officers told Arenas to drop the gun, but he refused. He fled into the restaurant which was occupied by multiple people. Once inside he pointed the gun and assaulted two customers. An officer followed Arenas into the restaurant and gave another command to drop the gun, which Arenas ignored. He pointed the handgun at the officer, and the officer fired at Arenas, striking him. After checking the back area of the restaurant, Officers provided medical aid to Arenas until Phoenix Fire Personnel arrived and transported him to a local hospital where he was pronounced deceased. There were no injuries to any of the victims or the officers. The handgun used by Arenas was recovered on scene. The officer involved in this shooting is assigned to the Maryvale Precinct, Patrol Division, and has been with the department for 2 years.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, burned him down! Accuracy matters, even at arms length.


----------

